# Help Me Select a Campground



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

Summer is coming to an end and I am planning at least one more camping trip before the kids head back to school. I am on the fence about where to go this time (State Parks). We have recently been to Metamora-Hadley, Pontiac, Bay City, and driven through Algonac. We want to stay in the South east MI area.

Things we need in a park: 1. a good beach with water clean enough to swim 2. Fishing for everyone (mostly me) 3. hiking trails 4. Nature Center/Camp Activities 5. boat rentals optional

So what Im actually asking is for feedback on the following parks listed or any other parks in this area that I have left out. 
Proud Lake State Park, Holly Recreation Area, Seven Lakes State Park, Waterloo Sugarloaf/Portage

Any info/suggestions/recommendations/stories will be greatly appreciated 
(If it matters, we will be tent camping)
Thanks for the help


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

The only one of those I've been to is Sugarloaf and it has all the things you are looking for. There are also alot of other lakes in the area that are great for fishing!!!


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

pinery provincial park


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

The wife and I like 7 lks. Sand lk is where the cg is. Its a small spring fed lake and nice beach. Lots of trails, boat rentals. Small cg about 70 sites.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

http://www.oakgov.com/parksrec/ppark/add_camp.html


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

I wanted to stay at a state park because I already have the vehicle sticker


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

I looked last night and 7 lakes only had 1 opening left the weekend we were thinking


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

I liked the looks of Lake Hudson State Park but the wife says its too far.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

We picked Holly Recreation Area. The Seven Lakes campground was booked solid. Thanks for the input.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

What about Lakeport State Park north of Port Huron?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i would sugjest sleeper state park. about four miles north of caseville on m25. tip of the thumb. nice park, great beach, some rivers very close by if you want to kayak some. lots of good hiking and walking trails. good fishing. lots of fun stuff for the family, everything fromjet ski or pontoon boat rentals to miniature golf are in the area within three or four miles. and as a special bonus just about ten miles away the largest windmill generating farm in michigan. windmills i believe are 400 feet tall and theres 30 or so of them. really a good thing for the kids to see and tell about in school this year.


----------



## Kayak Dave (Aug 1, 2009)

We looked at Lakeport but it didnt have that many things listed under activities. Sleeper looked fun, but after seeing the water quality at the Bay City state park we thought sleeper was too close to it.

Im sure in the next 5 years we will have hit most in the area. We do our traditional trip to Ludington every year, but like to mix in 1 or 2 weekend trips at closer parks.

We've kept track of where we have been, but I would like to write down the details/likes and dislikes before we stay at too many of them and I forget/mix them up.

Thanks again


----------



## Cwick925 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bishop lake campground is pretty nice and it has everything you mentioned except it may not have hiking trails..


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Kayak Dave said:


> I looked last night and 7 lakes only had 1 opening left the weekend we were thinking


If thats 9-25 or 10-2 its their halloween weekends. They fill up early. Good time for kids and my wife  She (we) won last year for decorated site. Going back this year.


----------

